# I’m looking for a bulb / ballast / hid/ led to be usable as a replacement bulb for mo



## gigogig (Feb 17, 2014)

I’m looking for a bulb / ballast / hid/ led to be usable as a replacement bulb for movie projectors.
As I understand it I need a short arc and around 6000 color spectrum, as well as 20,000 + lumins in a tight beam to deal with the 90% light loss in projectors. The point is not to have to by bulbs for specific (and costly) projectors but to be able to use a more commonly available bulb (and ballets) type. In order to help achieve the price range im willing to give up on size, heat, and total power effansy in that order. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. (also the projectors in question I can bypass there bulb check routine and are lcd projectors with .7” screens in them)
1) How would you prefer to purchase the light?
This will be mail-order or Online (location doesn't matter).
2) Budget: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 
Up to $300. Less is better
3) Format:
Other fixed to the side of a projector, sized at max around the size of a portable spotlight
4) Size:
LARGE - Big enough to need its own travel case. Or I don’t know/I don't care.
5) Emitter/Light source:
X LED (known for efficiency, longevity, and compactness)
X Incandescent (known for superior color rendition)
xxxHID (known for max output, but often at the expense of size)
really just what will work best, for price to light output
6) Manufacturer:
I would like a light from a specialty manufacturer (Possibly limited run/Custom). Or I am interested in assembling my own components. (for example a “host” or flashlight body from one manufacturer, and a “drop-in” emitter from another source).
7) What power source do you want to use?
AC wall power
8) How much genuine out the front (OTF) light do you want/need? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is not a happy experience).
I want search and rescue type illumination (800+ lumens). Preferably 20,000+ or so lumens
9) Flood vs Throw: Flood covers an area, Throw reaches out to a distance.
Turbohead: I want a far-distance projector with a sharply focused spot of light and minimal or zero side-spill. Good for extreme distance and impressing your friends.
9a) Distance: How far away will you typically need to see with this light (check all that apply)
NA
10) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims, but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries (Measured on maximum continuous output).
AC power means 8 hour runtimes without overheating
11) Durability/Usage: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights.
Not Important (A “night-stand” light).
12) Switch Size, Type, and location (choose all that apply):
Any size switch will do or I don't care.
13) User Interface (UI) and mode selection. Select all that apply.
A simple on-off with only one output level is fine for me.
14)Material/Finish/Coating
I don’t care.
15) Water resistance
None needed
16) Storage conditions
In house (temperature/climate controlled environment)
17) Special Needs/extras: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Select any/all below.


----------

